# Seeking reviews of Buyers tgs06 tailgate salter.



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

I am considering purchasing the Buyers TGS06 salt dog tailgate salter. I am wondering if anyone who owns one can tell me about it? Is it any good? can it spread a "dry" sand/salt mix? I know they recomend salt but with the vibrator I think I could use a dry mix. I dont really care about manually having to shut of the flow. I do like the overal attachment to vehicle, vibrator and 600lb. capacity. Im wondering what actual owners think of them?ussmileyflag


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

i have that spreader and like it alot... very simple, not to much to go wrong.... i will say i am thinking of upgrading to a bigger spreader just because im lazy and dont like getting out of the warm truck to fill the hopper!!!  ive owned it for over three years and clean it after every use, along with a BIG COATING of wd_40......looks great and no rust at all...


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I've got the one with the variable spread, it's light and easy to install by yourself. It is worth the money, but you get what you pay for, if you know what I mean. I would not run a salt/sand mix through mine, I don't think the motor could take it. In fact, I don't even fill mine much more than half full of bagged salt because the motor can't take it.


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*Buyers TGS06*

I ordered my spreader and Im waiting for it to arrive! I will let everyone know how it works this season.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

frosty have you tried running sand through it yet?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I ran over three tons of wet sand/salt mix through mine during the last storm. You just have to be mindful of any clumps and do your best to break them up as you are loading it.

Im not sure what BOSMAN is saying by the motor not being able to handle sand/salt. There are only two motors. One runs the vibrator and the other spins the spreader. There is no auger or other method forcing the material down onto the spinner therefore there is no real way to "overload" either of the motors.

I've had good luck with mine so far and I hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*Buyers TGS06 spreader*

I recieved the new spreader and just wired and tested the unit! I have to admit for a tailgate sander it is very large and rugged! The contoller is very easy to use and allows you to vary the speed of rotation, "blast" with the touch of a button and turn the vibrator on and off at any time. I haven't run anything through mine yet! but I have to admit the vibrator is a lot more powerful than I expected! I dont think I will have to much trouble running a mix through it, the vibrator can be felt in the drivers seet....LOL  The one thing I do not like is the connections from the harness to the spreader I can see them getting damaged and they are a little difficult to connect and disconnect. I will post a bunch of pictures hopefully by the end of the week and keep evryone posted on the performance of the spreader.ussmileyflag


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

have it...love it...awesome for the price...sno-ex...swenson..magnum all wayyyyyyy overpriced compared to this unit...


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello everyone! I was able to snap a couple of quick pictures of My New TGS06 Enjoy!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Spreader looks good.
Put a little dielectric grease on the connections. It might help taking them apart.
From my experiences with tailgate salters you will have that spinner on Max most of the time.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

When spreading sand/salt, I have found that a speed setting of 15 is perfect for a two car driveway. That speed allows my to keep the product off of the grass. 45-50 is perfect for a two lane road. I have to open the gate all the way in order to get enough sand/salt to flow so that i can drive anywhere between idle and 5-7 mph. 

If you are using bagged product, start by opening the gate little by little. I learned the hard way and dropped 600 lbs in about 200 ft.

I have also found that a slim fiberglass curb or driveway marker is perfect for breaking up any clumps that block it up.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

That is cool! I almost want to go back to bags and get one of those! 



Na! LOL!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

That Is the best tailgate spreader ive seen for the price!


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking what did you pay for the spreader? Also what did it include; vibrator, harness etc..?? Are you happy with your purchase. Thanks Tyler


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

i paid $1100.00 out the door for everything cash & carry...i installed it myself, it was simple...includes all the wiring vibrator is contained in the hopper...it's a reese mount which is really nice too


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. What are you mainly spreading with it??


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Bagged Rock Salt


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*cost and location?*

I bought mine online at www.angelos-supplies.com I paid $925 with crating and $130 for shipping! I thought that was a great price.....considering they wanted $1700 at a local dealer without install I found some great products and prices at the above noted website. Definatly worth checking out....they were very quick to ship and easy to order from, Ill use them again.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

mtchockey30;866409 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What are you mainly spreading with it??


I have spread both bagged stuff and bulk sand/salt with mine. The bulk stuff flows fine if there are no big clumps for it.

I fabbed a screen for mine using 3/4" expanded metal to keep the clumps out.


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

For the price it seems like a good starter spreader for me. Some of the other tailgate spreaders are just so much money!


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*Buyers*

It is considered a commercial unit! It has a 600lb capacity and is much bigger than most tailgate spreaders on the market. I bought it because of the capacity and price compared to other units on the market. I just do not have enough work this winter to justify a larger truck with a conventional sander. and I thought if I expand next season this would be a great back-up or perfect for smaller parking lots or residentials.:salute:


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought one last year and its a big hunk of ****, the controler was replaced 3 times and is still junk , the spreader just dumps salt when you stop need to jump out fast and shut the door the the bolts keep falling out of .Also the lid sucks if your in the back of the truck filling the hopper the lid falls all the way back no big deal intill you hop out of bed and try to latch it again, if you are not 8ft tall you eill need to hop back in to close the lid. I hate mine so bad I wont even sell it to anyone else .Im going to mod the crap out of it and see if I can get it to work better. 

Good luck


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

> bought one last year and its a big hunk of ****, the controler was replaced 3 times and is still junk , the spreader just dumps salt when you stop need to jump out fast and shut the door the the bolts keep falling out of .Also the lid sucks if your in the back of the truck filling the hopper the lid falls all the way back no big deal intill you hop out of bed and try to latch it again, if you are not 8ft tall you eill need to hop back in to close the lid. I hate mine so bad I wont even sell it to anyone else .Im going to mod the crap out of it and see if I can get it to work better.


I am guessing you did not know that had a recall on that spinner plate to prevent it from dropping all that salt as mine had did that in the past as well...my dealer gave me one for free and the plate sits up higher underneath the flow gate to prevent it from running straight down


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

MahonLawnCare;868438 said:


> I am guessing you did not know that had a recall on that spinner plate to prevent it from dropping all that salt as mine had did that in the past as well...my dealer gave me one for free and the plate sits up higher underneath the flow gate to prevent it from running straight down


I had it to my dealer many times last winter and even talked to the reps with no fix in site. This is the 1st I have heard of the recall, you would think the dealer would inform on something like that.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

well I have one so they were recalled....my best guess would be to call your dealer if you still can't find one i can give you the name of my dealer up here and he can send it down to you since your in Ohio 2


----------



## ComSweep (Dec 19, 2008)

I love mine. No problems at all yet. We run bagged salt and Ice Melt.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

frostyballz;858860 said:


> Hello everyone! I was able to snap a couple of quick pictures of My New TGS06 Enjoy!


Hey frostyballz,
Any chance you could post a pic of the inside of the hopper?

Thanks,
Eric


----------

